# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفقه الجنائي الإسلامي >  تاريخ التشريع الاسلامي

## هيثم الفقى

*تاريخ التشريع الاسلامي*

مر التشريع الاسلامي بخمسة أدوار تتمثل في: 
الدور الأول : وهو دور النشأة ويتناول الحياة في المجتمع القانوني للعرب وقت بعثة الرسول وهو دورالتشريع في عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وينتهي بوفاة الرسول في سنة 11 هجرية. -الدور الثاني: ويتناول التشريع في عهد الخلفاء الراشدين وكبار التابعين وقد استمر هذا الدور إلى سقوط دولة بني أمية سنة 132 هجرية. -الدور الثالث: دور النضج والاكتمال التشريعي وينتهي في منتصف القرن الرابع الهجري. -الدور الرابع:دور التقليد وغلق باب الاجتهاد وينتهي في سنة 1286 هجرية (1869 ميلادية). -الدور الخامس: دور اليقظة الفقهية الذي بدأ بالحركة الفقهية التي ظهرت في ظلال الدولة العثمانية التي مركزها تركيا سنة 1286 هجرية(1869 ميلادية)وهو وقت ظهور المجلة الشرعية ويستمر إلى الوقت الحاضر. وفي العصر الراهن يعد القانون الاسلامي مصدرا للتشريع في البلاد الاسلامية وتختلف هذه البلاد في جعله المصدر الرئيسي من عدمه ..هذا وقد قننت أحكام الشريعة الاسلامية في الكثير من الشئون .
وهناك دول تعتبر القانون الاسلامي هو القانون الاساسي يعلو على الدستور نفسه بحيث لا يجوز مخالفة احكام القانون الاسلامي . *دور النشأة (العصر النبوي)*

امتاز هذا العصر عن بقية عصور التشريع بخصائص أهمها:- 
- أولاً - إكتمال الشريعة من حيث النصوص والقواعد والأصول بنزول آية «اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الاسلام دينا» ثم وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث انقطع الوحي وانتهى التشريع حينذاك ولم يبق بعد ذلك إلا الاجتهاد. 
- ثانيا - أن سلطة التشريع في هذا العصر كانت للرسول وحده أما ما صدر من اجتهادات لبعض الصحابة فى تعتبر تشريعا إلا إذا أقرها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مستلهما ذلك الوحي بقسميه(القرآن والسنة) وكانت نتيجة ذلك انه لم يقع خلاف في المسألة الواحدة. 
- ثالثا - واقعية التشريع بمعنى أن الناس كانوا يبحثون عن أحكام المسائل التي تقع فقط ولم تكن الحوادث تُفتَرض او تُتَخيل. 
- رابعا - أنه ترتب على واقعية التشريع ان الفقه الاسلامي نشأ متتابعا وليس جملة واحدة بل متدرجا ، حسب الوقائع والنوازل. 
- خامسا- أن الرسول الكريم لم يترك لأصحابه فقهاً مدونا مكتوبا وإنما الذي تركه هو جملة من القواعد الكلية والأصول والأحكام موجودة في القرآن والسنة بعد أن نبه عقولهم إلى علل الأحكام وأسرار التشريع وعلّمهم طريقة الاستنباط على وجه يحقق المصلحة للناس. 
*عصر الصحابة والتابعين*

امتاز التشريع في هذا العصر بالآتي:- 
-أولا - انه كان واقعيا يتبع الحوادث اي لم يكن قائما على الفروض والتخيل. 
- ثانيا - أن المسائل الخلافية كانت قليلة. 
- ثالثا - انه وجدت اجتهادات تبعا للمصلحة غيّرت بعض الأحكام خصوصا في عهد عمر كإسقاط سهم المؤلفة قلوبهم (في الزكاة)
- رابعا - أن الصحابة لم يتركوا فقها مدوناًيرجع إليه بل تركوا أحكاماً وفتاوى محفوظة في الصدور. 
- خامسا - أن الصحابة لم يكونوا على درجة واحدة في استعمال الرأي ، فكان منهم من يتحرج في الأخذ به خوفاً الكذب أو الخطأ في دين الله وكان من هذه الطائفة ابن عمر وزيد بن ثابت. 
- سادسا - ظهور المدارس الفقهية وانقسام الجمهور المعتدل إلى فريقين فريق يرى الوقوف عند النصوص وهم أهل الحجاز، والثاني يرى استعمال الرأي وهم أهل العراق. 
*دور النضج والاكتمال (عصر التدوين)*

وقد بدأ هذا الدور بقيام الدولة العباسية وسقوط الدولة الأموية عام 132 هجرية وينتهي في منتصف القرن والرابع الهجري تقريبا حينما ضعفت الدولة العباسية ولم يبق من سلطانها إلا مجرد التسمية فقط. 
ويرجع النشاط والنمو والازدهار في هذا الدور إلى العوامل الآتية 1- عناية الخلفاء العباسيين بالفقه والفقهاء. 2- حرية الرأي فيما عدا الأمور السياسية. 3- كثرة الجدل والنقاش العلمي. 4- كثرة الوقائع. 5- ظهور الموالي في المجال العلمي. 6- تأثر العقول بالثقافات المختلفة. 7- تدوين العلوم وانتشار الترجمة ونقل الكتب من لغاتها إلى اللغة العربية. هذا وقد امتاز التشريع في هذا الدور بسمات وخصائص انفرد بها عن الأدوار السابقة واللاحقة حيث ازدهر ونضج في فترة وجيزة لم ينضج مثلها تشريع آخر وخصوصا في القرنين الثاني والثالث والرابع ، ونذكر فيما يلي بعضا من هذه السمات: 
-1- بلوغ الفقه حد الكمال والنضج حيث سيطرت مبادئه على كل نواحي الحياة. 
-2- ظهور أعلام الفقهاء الذين تزعموا الاجتهاد وانتشارهم في كل الأقاليم. 
-3- نشاة المذاهب الجماعية، حيث نشا ثلاثة عشر مذهبا فقهيا لأهل السنة وكذا ظهور مذاهب من غير أهل السنة كالزيدية والامامية والاباضية ولقد كانت هذه المذاهب الفقهية في هذا العصر جماعية لأنها لم تكن من عمل إمام المذهب وحده بل كانت ثمرة عمله وعمل المجتهدين من تلامذته. 
-4- اشتداد الخلاف حول مصادر التشريع الاسلامي. 
-5- اتخاذ الحكومات مذاهب خاصة بها. حيث كان فقه أبي حنيفة يسيطر على الحياة التشريعية في الدولة العباسية وكان فقه الامام مالك يسيطر على المغربب وبلاد الأندلس. 
-6- بناء الأحكام على العرف. 
-7- تدوين العلوم المختلفة وعلى رأسها الفقه والسنة وكذلك علم أصول الفقة.
-8- اتساع الخلاف بين الفقهاء وكثرة المسائل الفقهية المختلف فيها بالنظر إلى كثرة المجتهدين وكثرة الوقائع مع تعذر اجتماع الفقهاء في مكان واحد للتشاور وإبداء الراي وتوحيده. 
-9- ظهور المصطلحات الفقهية المتعددة. 
*دور توقف الفقه عن نشاطه (دور ابتداء التقليد ثم الجمود والتأخير)*

وكانت السمة الغالبة هي توقف الفقه عن نشاطه إذ حلّ بالفقه الاسلامي التدهور والانحدار تدريجيا للأسباب الآتية -أولا - وجود ظاهرة الاضطراب السياسي مما أثّر على الحركة العلمية وأضعف شأنها ، مما حال دون اتصال العلماء في الأقطار المختلفة ، والثابت أن الرحلات كان لها الفضل العظيم على تكوين ملكات العلماء وتنمية التشريع. - ثانيا - انشغال الولاة والحكام بالسياسة والحروب منصرفين بذلك عن العناية بالعلم والعلماء. - ثالثا - ضعف الاستقلال السياسي في الأقطار الاسلامية مما أضعف روح الاستقلال التشريعي. - رابعا - موت روح الاستقلال الفكري والتجديد التشريعي لدى العلماء وسرت روح التقليد وموت ملكة التجديد والابتكار، وحصر العلماء أنفسهم في دوائر حول المذاهب لا يتعدونها والتزم كل واحد منهم بمذهب لا يتجاوزه. وقد تجلّت أسباب التقليد في اربع أمور 1- تدوين المذاهب 2- التعصب المذهبي. 3- ولاية القضاء. 4- غلق باب الاجتهاد. وفي هذا الدور لم يكن شغل العلماء إلا جمع الآثار وترجيح الآراء والإفتاء في المسائل التي لم يتعرض لها السابقون، ويمكن حصر عمل الفقهاء في أمور ثلاثةهي: 
-1- تعليل الأحكام. -2- الترجيح. -3- الانتصار للمذاهب. هذا وقد اعتاد العلماء المشتغلون بالفقه المذهبي على تقسيم العلماء إلى طبقات ، واختلفت طبقات المذاهب وتقسيماتهم. وبذا سقط الفقه الاسلامي من عليائه حيث اتسمت مؤلفات هذه الفترة بالتعقيد والإلغاز والرموز ، مما أرهق الذهن وأتعب الفكر لأخذ الأحكام منها. وعمت البلوى وانصرف العلماء إلى الكسل والإخلاد إلى الراحة وكثرة المسائل والفروع التي نقلت عن ائمتهم واكتفوا بالنقل والترجيح والتجميع.

----------

